# Looking For Collet adapter For SB 16



## no1boatguy (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello Everybody

Anyone have a tapered collet adapter for a south bend 16? Could use draw bar as well

Thanks
Dan


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 13, 2017)

The actual collet adapter is the same for the 13,  14 1/2, and 16. The draw bars are all different, and the 13 uses a smaller spindle protector. Several of the collet adapters have been on eBay recently listed for the 13. I picked one up for my 14 1/2 and made my own draw bar.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 14, 2017)

I thought the 14 1/2 and 13 were 2/14"  X 6 . My 16 is 2/ 3/8 X 6. What you are telling me is good to know and I appreciate the information. I will definitely look into that.


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2017)

The 14 1/2 and 16 are 2 3/8-6. The 13 is 2 1/4-8.  And the spindles are different length, affecting the draw bar. But the internal taper is the same for all three such that the collet adapter itself is the same. I verified part numbers before ordering mine.

 The is one right now on eBay that ends tomorrow night.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 14, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> The 14 1/2 and 16 are 2 3/8-6. The 13 is 2 1/4-8.  And the spindles are different length, affecting the draw bar. But the internal taper is the same for all three such that the collet adapter itself is the same. I verified part numbers before ordering mine.
> 
> The is one right now on eBay that ends tomorrow night.


Hi Randy
I looked on ebay and did not see one could you send me a link?


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 14, 2017)

If your goal is speed you can always machine a backplate to attach a pullback chuck. A lever action draw bar is really fast, but a hand wheel draw bar isn't to bad, and its an order of magnitude cheaper.  Its also easily machinable if you want to just make one.  (The draw bar.)

If your goal is just repeatable and decent concentricity a good quality collet chuck mounted on a machined to fit back plate will likely cost less.  Than a pullback chuck.  Of course a 4 jaw chuck will accomplish the same thing at the expense of a little more setup time until you get more practice at dialing it in.  

Another alternative (and I have done this) is to get a straight shank collet chuck, mount it in your 4 jaw, and dial it in.  Then you only have to fumble with the 4 jaw once.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow.  Nice adapter find.  Snap that one up quick.  I gave up on finding one for my PM14x40.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 14, 2017)

Does this adapter hold in place by a threaded chuck


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2017)

Believe me, it won't stay at that price. The professional snipers will push it into three digits in the last five seconds, for sure.


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 14, 2017)

no1boatguy said:


> Does this adapter hold in place by a threaded chuck




No, just the taper and the tension from the draw bar.  The thread protector is supposed to be used to push it back out.  I haven't needed it as yet.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Dec 14, 2017)

no1boatguy said:


> Does this adapter hold in place by a threaded chuck



No, its an interference fit with the spindle bore.  




RandyWilson said:


> No, just the taper and the tension from the draw bar.  The thread protector is supposed to be used to push it back out.  I haven't needed it as yet.



And to protect the threads.  Always use it or you may not be able to installed your threaded chucks or faceplates someday.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 14, 2017)

Ok I understand now. Thank You for your help


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a potential piece to the puzzle you can have for free. I was practicing cuttting internal threads and made a 2 3/8-6 thread protector/ejector for my sb 16. Its not a piece of art but just a little more facing to allow the 5c adapter to seat in the spindle and it will do the job.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow what a deal that would be fantastic.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 15, 2017)

Package sent


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank You Very Much!


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 15, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-5C-SPINDLE-NOSE-PARTED-FROM-SOUTH-BEND-13-LATHE/352229765325?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Can't believe it went for over $128 !!!


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 16, 2017)

I  had bid 110.00


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 16, 2017)

They've been going for $130.  Welcome to eBay shopping for anything that says South Bend.


----------



## no1boatguy (Dec 17, 2017)

Seems thats how all the stuff I like these days are going. I have some military vehicles made by Studebaker in south bend Indiana that I have wanted to restore for years. They were made with South Bend Machine Tools which inspired me to get a south bend lathe. Parts prices for historic military vehicles are through the roof as well. While I'm writing here I will post a picture of my lathe. Seems to have all the original stuff like, motor and electrical boxes etc. The ways have some wear. not sure how much yet but the nice thing is there are no ridges on them. The carriage moves back and forth without to much resistance when the carriage lock bolt is tighten down slightly near the head stock. So I am happy with it. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------

